# Portuguese Language Course - Lisbon?!



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Dear Everyone, 

Does anyone have any experience with or suggestions to language schools/courses in Lisbon? There are so many schools listed on the internet, quite a jungle ;-) 
Ideally, they need to take place in either medio July or August?


----------



## falisbon (Jun 29, 2012)

International House Lisbon are very good but not inexpensive.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks I'll check them out


----------

